# UTV Boss V-Plow



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey guys, I have read on the Boss Snowplow website that they offer a v-plow for many of the UTV's in todays market. I haven't seen one up close yet, but was wondering if anyone has one or used one on their UTV. I also really wanted to see a picture of the setup if anyone actually has a Gator w/ the Plow.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Look in this section, there is a guy that posted a few pics of a Boss V on a Big red. He also posted some pics of one on another Big Red in the equipment pics section. I think I have also seen some pics on other UTVs here before.


----------



## rjlucas4th (Dec 12, 2010)

I have several of these units. I have posted pics on here in the photos section and also in this section. There is also a video on Youtube and I will post several more tonight when I get home. The plow is awsome but you need a strong utv to put it on. I know a guy with it on a ranger and it has caused his machine to have tranny problems from the start and he had to add airshocks to the front to keep it from sagging real bad. The Big Red, Mule, Kubota or Gator all handle them well. Our local Boss guy that I get the plows from has installed many of them and he said they all handle it well, but not the ranger unless you add the air shocks. Let me know if you have any more ?'s and I'll gladly help you out.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a gator 850 D with v-plow, just not Boss. Heres a pic. http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=523&pictureid=3422


----------



## NitroX5 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is a link to mine that I have mounted on a Kubota 1100.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108976


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice little clip i found, i would deff buy one if i had something to mount it on!


----------

